# Somebody Has Our House and Mailbox Keys And We Have No Idea Who!



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 2, 2022)

In the last 3 months or so, my son has left his house keys in the door and our next door neighbor called my attention to it. Then he left his car keys in his car door when he was running in to get something real quick. I told him not to do that again because my husband had done something similar when he and his worker were alternately unloading the car at his store, His car was stolen in a couple of minutes and wound up in Brooklyn, N.Y.

Well tonight when he came back in from seeing his guests off after a studio session, I asked him to check the mail. About an hour later when he was getting ready to go pick up his son he said "Mom...I think I really messed up!" He'd left his keys in the mailbox and when he went to look they were gone! His storage locker key was also on there but there's no indication of where or which unit. It will be just an added cost he'll have to bear.

He asked a couple of neighbors but none of them had seen the keys. I told him that our neighbors would know exactly which apartment they belonged to and would have returned them immediately....at least most of the ones who live in this building. He wondered if the mail lady took them but I feel she would have returned them immediately too.

Our neighbor across the hall who has a ring doorbell that showed a suspect. She lives in the townhouses. It showed her walking through our building, stopping at the mailbox and the sound of keys jingling could be heard. The townhouse residents have mailboxes on their homes, so she had no call at our mailbox. I knew immediately who he was referring to because her mother and I used to work together and she asked me a couple of times if my husband needed help at his store. When my son went and asked her about it, she denied seeing the keys. The keys for our outer door are a bit expensive to replace and have to be gotten from our managing agent who's not on site every day.

I'm not angry with him. In fact I feel bad for him and am concerned about his forgetfulness (he's forgotten other things). I know how troubling it is to lose one's keys or wallet.   I thought I'd have to pay a locksmith but my son will buy a new cylinder tomorrow and he can change it. It's fairly easy...I've done it before. In the meantime, we put the chain lock on, put a heavy duty chair under the door, braced by a heavy speaker and industrial sized detergent container.

When testing it out, my son couldn't open the door. If someone did manage, we'd be alerted in plenty of time to ready our weapons. Mine are a keychain/weapon thingy and a 2 x 4; both will be next to where I sleep (in my recliner in the living room). I won't say what my son's is. He's not going to work tomorrow because he doesn't want to leave me alone under these circumstances. He usually leaves by 3:30 a.m. Might work out well anyway because he's flying to Chicago Friday for a conference and I'm sure he has things he can do to get ready without feeling stressed and pushed for time.
@Pecos


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2022)

Well, I'd be concerned about his forgetfulness, too; isn't he a bit young for that much forgetting?
But i had to chuckle at your "weapons."  Reminded me of how spoiled I am.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 2, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Our neighbor across the hall who has a ring doorbell that showed a suspect. She lives in the townhouses. It showed her walking through our building, stopping at the mailbox and the sound of keys jingling could be heard. The townhouse residents have mailboxes on their homes, so she had no call at our mailbox.


Can you show the video to the police?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 2, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Can you show the video to the police?


It doesn't show her actually taking the keys, so I don't know what good it would do.   But thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Jules (Nov 2, 2022)

Can your son get a new lock for the storage area ASAP. Even if she doesn’t know the number, she can try all the locks.


----------



## Jules (Nov 2, 2022)

Instead of a new keyed lock, maybe your son can get a coded lock.  We have it on our doors.  There is a key too but that‘s only a backup in the event the battery dies.  It means no more carrying keys for us unless we’re driving.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2022)

Jules said:


> Instead of a new keyed lock, maybe your son can get a coded lock.  We have it on our doors.  There is a key too but that‘s only a backup in the event the battery dies.  It means no more carrying keys for us unless we’re driving.


There are several storage companies within 4 miles. She'd likely assume it's the one in town, but it isn't. Plus in the remote chance she did figure it out, she'd need the special two part code he chose to be able to enter the gate.
I think keys are the best option for us at this time, but thank you for the suggestion and concern Jules


----------



## katlupe (Nov 3, 2022)

Oh no! I'd feel anxious about that too. Your son needs to remember to unlock and lock the doors and immediately take the key out and put in his pocket. If he starts doing this and focusing on it, then it will become a habit. Maybe having a long chain that the keys are attached to. He can use the key and still have it attached. Course the car one would be a different story. 

Like this one:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Oh no! I'd feel anxious about that too. Your son needs to remember to unlock and lock the doors and immediately take the key out and put in his pocket. If he starts doing this and focusing on it, then it will become a habit. Maybe having a long chain that the keys are attached to. He can use the key and still have it attached. Course the car one would be a different story.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> View attachment 248158


That's a good idea Katlupe. I'll mention it to him, thank you.
@win231  I've been chalking it up to these young-uns having too much on their plates and minds. My DIL was very forgetful and my Honorary Daughter who just turned 50 a couple of days ago is also forgetful. I'm still going to monitor him and mention, if necessary, that he gets checked for early onset dementia.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2022)

Update: Last night I told my son his keys might wind up magically appearing in the mailbox lock. Well today, the husband of the woman suspected of taking the keys (Rich) was cleaning the hallway. My son had gotten back and was changing the cylinder. Turns out, Rich was who my son actually spoke with last night. So he and my son were taking again today, Rich left the building then comes back with the keys. His story was that they were "found outside". Here's the kicker, the key that unlocks the building's front and back doors, which is a special key, was replaced with an older version! My son didn't realize it until he returned from running an errand for me and  it wouldn't unlock the door. Truthfully, when before there was room for doubt whether or not Rich and his wife had the keys...now I feel they did. The good that came from this is that my son was able to replace the cylinder for only $26 and won't have to pay to replace his storage key. Hopefully, this experience will insure he'll be much more careful in the future.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 3, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm still going to monitor him and mention, if necessary, that he gets checked for early onset dementia.


@OneEyedDiva , Leaving keys dangling in locks is just a habit(bad habit) for some, but bad habits can be un-learned.   However when I worked in state prison the employees used a long chain like Katlupe suggested as a "100% failsafe" way of insuring against leaving keys.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Update: Last night I told my son his keys might wind up magically appearing in the mailbox lock. Well today, the husband of the woman suspected of taking the keys (Rich) was cleaning the hallway. My son had gotten back and was changing the cylinder. Turns out, Rich was who my son actually spoke with last night. So he and my son were taking again today, Rich left the building then comes back with the keys. His story was that they were "found outside". Here's the kicker, the outdoor key which is a special key was replaced with an older version! My son didn't realize it until he returned from running an errand for me. Truthfully, when before there was room for doubt if Rich and his wife had the keys...now I feel they did. The good that came from this is that my son was able to replace the lock for only $26 and won't have to pay to replace his storage key. Hopefully, this experience will insure he'll be much more careful in the future.


so he got his keys back from the thieving pair, but the still stole his 'special key''... ..well the only  good thing to come out of this Diva, is that you now know that your neighbours are thieves.. and you can watch out for that from now on...


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Oh no! I'd feel anxious about that too. Your son needs to remember to unlock and lock the doors and immediately take the key out and put in his pocket. If he starts doing this and focusing on it, then it will become a habit. Maybe having a long chain that the keys are attached to. He can use the key and still have it attached. Course the car one would be a different story.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> View attachment 248158


He may not like that Biker/Trucker look.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Update: Last night I told my son his keys might wind up magically appearing in the mailbox lock. Well today, the husband of the woman suspected of taking the keys (Rich) was cleaning the hallway. My son had gotten back and was changing the cylinder. Turns out, Rich was who my son actually spoke with last night. So he and my son were taking again today, Rich left the building then comes back with the keys. His story was that they were "found outside". Here's the kicker, the outdoor key which is a special key was replaced with an older version! My son didn't realize it until he returned from running an errand for me. Truthfully, when before there was room for doubt if Rich and his wife had the keys...now I feel they did. The good that came from this is that my son was able to replace the lock for only $26 and won't have to pay to replace his storage key. Hopefully, this experience will insure he'll be much more careful in the future.


Ain't it always the housekeeper or butler?  
Reminded me of our trip to Las Vegas when I was married.  My ex & I were in a casino until 3:00 am.  Back in our room at Circus Circus,  I was about to sleep at 4:00 am & my wife was walking out of the bathroom when our hotel door started to open & a housekeeper & 2 young guys started to walk in.  My wife screamed bloody murder while I rolled off the bed, grabbed my gun from under the bed & rested it on the bed, pointing at the 3.  The housekeeper screamed, _"He has a gun,"_ & the 3 ran out.  I called hotel security & they grabbed them as they ran into the lobby.  While we made the police report, the cops told us that maid made a lot of extra money letting burglars into rooms.


----------



## Jules (Nov 3, 2022)

@win231 Was there an article in the paper about this.  I remember a very similar story at the CC about this type of theft.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2022)

Jules said:


> @win231 Was there an article in the paper about this.  I remember a very similar story at the CC about this type of theft.


I also remember an article that talked about how People feel secure in hotels because they lock their door, but they don't realize all the housekeepers have keys to their rooms & can let anyone they want in.  And many people don't turn in their keys when they check out.  They'll say "We lost our key."  The hotel is not going to pay a locksmith to change the locks every time that happens.  That means *many *people have keys to the room you're staying in.
The 3 that broke into our room didn't even care that we were there; they just came in.  And that's why (at home or on vacation) I don't sleep without:


----------



## Jules (Nov 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> I also remember an article that talked about how People feel secure in hotels because they lock their door, but they don't realize all the housekeepers have keys to their rooms & can let anyone they want in.  And many people don't turn in their keys when they check out.  They'll say "We lost our key."  The hotel is not going to pay a locksmith to change the locks every time that happens.  That means *many *people have keys to the room you're staying in.
> The 3 that broke into our room didn't even care that we were there; they just came in.  And that's why (at home or on vacation) I don't sleep without:



Hotels don’t use keys anymore; they’re all use card locks that can be deactivated at any time.  They also deactivate automatically when your rental time is over.  

There are also secondary security locks that you’re supposed to secure, when you’re in for the night.  

At the CC, the thieves pretended to be delivering pizza in the middle of the night.  When no one answered, they’d get the maid to return and open the door.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so he got his keys back from the thieving pair, but the still stole his 'special key''... ..well the only  good thing to come out of this Diva, is that you now know that your neighbours are thieves.. and you can watch out for that from now on...


So now the thief has a key to the outer lock for your and your neighbors' units?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so he got his keys back from the thieving pair, but the still stole his 'special key''... ..well the only  good thing to come out of this Diva, is that you now know that your neighbours are thieves.. and you can watch out for that from now on...


HD, I never liked the husband. He's a crass, low life as far as I'm concerned. One of the board members told me he might mess with drugs (this was way before the key incident). He and I had a confrontation in the laundry room several months ago when I went down at 6 a.m. He told me I couldn't be down there at that time because he was cleaning up. I let him have it and kept doing my clothes. Then he asked me if I was (my husband's name) wife and I said yes. After that he got all apologetic and was trying to be nice. WTH!! My husband has clout...even from the grave.   As far as his wife...her sister seems like a good person but she (the wife) always seemed kind of shady to me. Their family is like the Dynasty family around here and have been privileged rule breakers since I can remember. Most of our neighbors are very nice and helpful but there are a few that I wouldn't take a nickel for.

As far as the "special key" that is the outdoor key, which supposedly cannot be copied, my oldest grandson will come this weekend and give me back the ones I had given him. They were my late husband's keys. My grandson doesn't drive and doesn't visit often enough to warrant him keeping the entryway key under these circumstances.

@Nathan, I really like that keys on a chain idea.
@StarSong  If the thief is our maintenance man and/or his wife as I have come to believe, he already has keys to all the buildings because he cleans each of them once a week.
@Jules..I really like that hotels use the key card system now. There are several benefits. One is the avoidance of the situation @win231 referred to. Win, I was under the impression that all hotels now have that door jam lock that prevents the door from being opened more than an inch or so when you're inside. The resorts we've visited in the last 10 years or so all had them.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2022)

Jules said:


> Hotels don’t use keys anymore; they’re all use card locks that can be deactivated at any time.  They also deactivate automatically when your rental time is over.
> 
> There are also secondary security locks that you’re supposed to secure, when you’re in for the night.
> 
> At the CC, the thieves pretended to be delivering pizza in the middle of the night.  When no one answered, they’d get the maid to return and open the door.


Yes, I heard about the card locks.  My adventure was before that time.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2022)

Sounds like they have a key to the building now. I would report that key missing to the building management. They should have to change the lock and issue new keys to everyone. The building is no longer secure, and they should have insurance to cover the expense.

I wonder if your son could tell Rich that the keys he returned contained one that was not his.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Sounds like they have a key to the building now. I would report that key missing to the building management. They should have to change the lock and issue new keys to everyone. The building is no longer secure, and they should have insurance to cover the expense.
> 
> I wonder if your son could tell Rich that the keys he returned contained one that was not his.


Another thing... if you can find out who insures that building, tell the insurance company that there is now a risk to the building. The work "risk" sends chills down an insurance company's spine. Possible risks may include, theft, vandalism, fire......whatever is covered.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> HD, I never liked the husband. He's a crass, low life as far as I'm concerned. One of the board members told me he might mess with drugs (this was way before the key incident). He and I had a confrontation in the laundry room several months ago when I went down at 6 a.m. He told me I couldn't be down there at that time because he was cleaning up. I let him have it and kept doing my clothes. Then he asked me if I was (my husband's name) wife and I said yes. After that he got all apologetic and was trying to be nice. WTH!! My husband has clout...even from the grave.   As far as his wife...her sister seems like a good person but she (the wife) always seemed kind of shady to me. Their family is like the Dynasty family around here and have been privileged rule breakers since I can remember. Most of our neighbors are very nice and helpful but there are a few that I wouldn't take a nickel for.
> 
> As far as the "special key" that is the outdoor key, which supposedly cannot be copied, my oldest grandson will come this weekend and give me back the ones I had given him. They were my late husband's keys. My grandson doesn't drive and doesn't visit often enough to warrant him keeping the entryway key under these circumstances.
> 
> ...


Our hotel door must have had a chain at one time, but at the time we stayed there, it only had 2 holes where a chain lock probably used to be.
On second thought, maybe the housekeeper & her friends removed the chain so they could break in whenever they wanted.
And, unfortunately, there are many videos showing how easy it is to unlock a chain from the outside:


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 4, 2022)

I've already figured out how to do it. So easy. (But I haven't done it.)


----------



## Jules (Nov 4, 2022)

Once again, the new hotels have much sturdier and more sophisticated chain locks.  

If I don’t feel secure, I can also have a chair or similar under the door handle.  Sometimes I carried an alarm that was inserted by the door.  

I don’t like motels, especially those that have a window right next to door lock.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> He may not like that Biker/Trucker look.


Well he's a trucker Win.   Also, we stay in upscale hotels/resorts that all have updated from those flimsy chain locks. @Jules I'm like you. I'm not a motel type of girl. If it ain't our timeshare resort or comparable resorts or Wyndhams, Hyatts, Marriotts or hotels of that caliber, I'm not likely to book it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Sounds like they have a key to the building now. I would report that key missing to the building management. They should have to change the lock and issue new keys to everyone. The building is no longer secure, and they should have insurance to cover the expense.
> 
> I wonder if your son could tell Rich that the keys he returned contained one that was not his.


Dear Rose. I don't know if you read through the entire thread. The likely culprit is our maintenance man's wife. They both have lived here for decades. Obviously the maintenance man *already has a key to the buildings *since he cleans each one on a regular bases*.* There is one key that fits all the buildings' locks. So the issue of security is moot. If they changed the locks, they'd have to issue the new key to Rich (the alleged culprit's accomplice) anyway. It's likely they wanted to give the key to a family member rather than pay $75 to get one since you can't just take it to a hardware store an have it duplicated (it's a DND key..do not duplicate).

Even if an "outsider" had the keys, there are close to 100 units in our complex, many with more than one family member. It would take time and quite an expense to replace everyone's entry way keys. They are not regular keys. According to a search the original makers of those keys charge an arm and leg for replacements. As an added safety feature, each apartment has two locks...one of which is a deadbolt. I appreciate your concern and I do to mention this to the VP of the board.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Dear Rose. I don't know if you read through the entire thread. The likely culprit is our maintenance man's wife. They both have lived here for decades. Obviously the maintenance man *already has a key to the buildings *since he cleans each one on a regular bases*.* There is one key that fits all the buildings' locks. So the issue of security is moot. If they changed the locks, they'd have to issue the new key to Rich (the alleged culprit's accomplice) anyway. It's likely they wanted to give the key to a family member rather than pay $75 to get one since you can't just take it to a hardware store an have it duplicated (it's a DND key..do not duplicate).
> 
> Even if an "outsider" had the keys, there are close to 100 units in our complex, many with more than one family member. It would take time and quite an expense to replace everyone's entry way keys. They are not regular keys. According to a search the original makers of those keys charge an arm and leg for replacements. As an added safety feature, each apartment has two locks...one of which is a deadbolt. I appreciate your concern and I do to mention this to the VP of the board.


Sorry Diva, I didn't understand correctly.  Thanks for explaining. I was ready to send out the hitmen, lol... it all made me so angry.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry Diva, I didn't understand correctly.  Thanks for explaining. I was ready to send out the hitmen, lol... it all made me so angry.


You're welcome, dear heart. I love that you were ready to send out the hit squad Too funny!


----------



## Remy (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm really sorry about that. I'd turn the keys in as many would. But some people.... Get everything taken care of so you are safe!

My stepfather lost his keys last week. He had spares for the house on him. I found them in the car. Due to his hearing loss, he didn't hear them fall and then realized he didn't have them. He said he looked in the car but I guess I did better.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm really sorry about that. I'd turn the keys in as many would. But some people.... Get everything taken care of so you are safe!
> 
> My stepfather lost his keys last week. He had spares for the house on him. I found them in the car. Due to his hearing loss, he didn't hear them fall and then realized he didn't have them. He said he looked in the car but I guess I did better.


It's a tremendous relief to find one's missing phone or wallet, isn't it?  

Such a worry of someone else having them and the havoc that person can wreak, along with the time, hassle and expense of replacing (or re-keying) everything if they're not located right away.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 13, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm really sorry about that. I'd turn the keys in as many would. But some people.... Get everything taken care of so you are safe!
> 
> My stepfather lost his keys last week. He had spares for the house on him. I found them in the car. Due to his hearing loss, he didn't hear them fall and then realized he didn't have them. He said he looked in the car but I guess I did better.


 Thank you for your concern❣We're good.  The lock was changed the next day.


----------

